# Injured betta! Help! Torn up pelvic fins, cuts over body and a sore pectoral fin!!!



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

A word of advice, never ever divide fish tanks with home-made tank dividers. They are dangerous.

My betta, Johnny got stuck in the tank divider. It was a home-made one. Made from folder binders and mesh. Through the binder he could see Billie (my other betta) and tried to get through to him, through 2 of the binder rings. He got stuck. 
I got him out but he is injured. I will post pictures tomorrow. His pelvic fins are all raggedy and he has multiple cuts on his body. His scales in this cuts seem to be missing. They are actually more like chunks of scales have been ripped out.
One of the pectoral fins is injured in some way. He is holding it against his body, only using it when absolutely neccessary.
My other fish has been moved into a temporary tank.
He is battered and bruised, but still alive. I am hopefully borrowing a friend's heater, his is still in the mail. I have removed his kinda sharp hiding place and replaced with a plant pot on it's side.
I am hoping injuries occur often in the wild and he will bounce back from it.
I need your help though. I need to know the best way to help him heal.
So help! Please!!!


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

Guys please help! Please! 
Here's that questionnaire thing!

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2ft by 1ft by 1ft
What temperature is your tank? 21 but I'm going to borrow a heater til mine gets here!
Does your tank have a filter? It is in the mail
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Not yet
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? He lived in a divided tank with another betta. The other betta is now in a different tank.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Wardleys essentials (but I can get new stuff!
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day 2-3 pellets 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? The tank is new so
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? the tank is new so
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water conditioner/ager

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?n/a

Ammonia:n/a
Nitrite: n/a
Nitrate:n/a
pH:n/a
Hardness: n/a
Alkalinity: n/a

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He is all hurt
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not swimming around much trying to rest
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I removed dangerous objects. Gave him extra food, got rid of the divder and put the other betta in a temporary tank.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? N/a
How old is your fish (approximately)? I have had him for just over a year


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Clean, conditioned, temp matched water is the best medicine IMO. I had a female get stuck in a too small opening of a a decoration, I have no idea how long she was stuck, but she had been injured. She was in a 10g with other females, I just made sure the water was clean & she healed up. Others will probably tell you to add aq salt or other meds, personally I don't add anything until & if I find non-med treatments aren't working.


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

Shellieca-Thanks for the response! His pectoral din is better now as he is using it to swim. I had a closer look a his pelvic fins and they are shredded up. He is moving around the tank. Probably checking out his new big territory since a moved bill my other fish.
He is not moving to the top. Probably because his pelvic fins are shredded. Should I lower the water level or leave it be.
Also should I do water changes daily? Just til he gets better.
Again thanks for your help!


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

He just moved to the top to eat. Disregard the thing about him not going to the top. I m just worried.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Whenit first happens they will be in a bit of shock but as you're seeing can start showing improvement pretty quickly. From the measurments of the tank it sounds like a 10g or so? I would do a 50% water change every other day for a week or 2 so long as you are seeing improvements in his appearance & movements. After a couple of weeks he should be pretty well healed up & I'd go back to weekly water changes. Just keep a close eye on him to make sure none of the injuries start showing signs of infection, if you keep the water clean he should be fine. And you definitely want his water temp 76-78F to help him heal up.


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks again Shellieca.
According to this site http://www.poolandspachemicals.co.uk/volcalc.htm it's 14.95 gallons when filled the top, so at the moment it is probably about 10 or 11. There is lots of space at the top.
He is definitely feeling better than last night. Thanks for the advice on water changes. I will change the water tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Glad he's doing better. Keep us posted.


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

Update!
My Filter and heater arrived in the mail today! So now Johnny tank is in good conditions! He also seems much better and is checking out his new equipment.
I also got another tank 18inches by 10 by 10, it holds about 29 liters. Bill the other fish has been installed into that and seems very happy.
They are both going well!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

YAY!! I like hearing good news!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree. It always nice to hear emergency posts turn out ok.


----------

